# What's the best "cheap" slot car brand?



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been considering upgrading from the set that I have now, an Artin Porsche set from Kmart. I've been looking at a $100 Auto World Dukes of Hazzard set.

Are there any cheaper HO scale options?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's about it. Depending on where you purchase, whether it's new or used can make a big difference in prices. If Hobby Lobby is where you were planning of buying, take advantage of the 40% off coupon. If you're patient, you can wait until a set is bought and returned as defective,. Some guys have no clue about tuning and/or replacing parts that have fallen off... You can get it even cheaper if it sits for a few days.

Posting up your wants here in the swap and sell forum might even get you a decent set (Tomy even), with the only drawback likely being the lack of cars. Most cars can be purchased on Ebay, or here in swap and sell also. The new Tomy track has the best selection of curve radii, and does interchange with AW track, so I would steer that way if you can.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

If you can wait till black friday Autoworld always does a clearance sale on a bunch of things, and a few tracks are usually that list. I got the scooby doo tracks for $69.00 each last year.they also had that nice bowtie set that I DIDN"T buy (I could kick myself), it had the chrome red 57 chevy in it, one of the nicest looking cars they did.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sign up for Auto World emails
a few weeks ago they sold KISS dragstrip with 4 cars for $44.00 plus shipping.
they, likely, will have more sales for short periods as the holidays approach.
visit this site frequently as all this gets discussed as soon as one of us know about it.

for instance Mattel chassis used to be $3.00 and have gone up to $4.00, which is still a good price. but you need to read the posts here for the link to the exact page on Mattel site because it isn't easy to find.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome to the hobby, Cody. :wave: What kind of racing are you interested in? 

Preferred course style?
Road-course, Oval, Dragstrip, Offroad? All? Don't know; need to experiment?

How many lanes do you see yourself wanting in the near future?
Two? Four? More?

Any particular types of cars that really ring your bell?
NASCAR, Classic stockers, Sports car, Sedans, Indy, Formula I, Sports Racing/Le Mans Prototype, Hot Rods, Street tuners, Dirt trackers, Funny Cars, Gassers, Rails, Big Trucks, Offroad buggies & trucks?

Are you stuck on a preferred period?
Today? '60s -70s? Postwar? Pre-war? Any and all?

What scale is the Artin set; I'd guess 1:43. Would expanding it be acceptable, or are you set on HO?

Do you want something for racing on the rug or dining table and take down afterward, or a permanent tabletop setup? Do you want just to race at home, or go out and get into more formal competition at commercial tracks, other guys' houses, etc?

-- D


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I like the AFX international set
you get 4 cars and a track to make some really cool 2 or 4 lane layouts.

I have seen it as low as $189


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

Dslot said:


> Welcome to the hobby, Cody. :wave: What kind of racing are you interested in?
> 
> Preferred course style?
> Road-course, Oval, Dragstrip, Offroad? All? Don't know; need to experiment?
> ...


With the Artin set, it isn't expandable, although I could buy a double of the set and expand .

The Artin set has two loops (which to my knowledge, no racetrack has). I personally don't mind the type or racing. 

I assembled the kit on the unused air hockey table in the basement.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Cody,
Did you try "Craigsfleamarketgaragesale" ?
SJJ


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

It took a long time, but I've decided to go with the Auto World Dukes of Hazzard Curvehuggers set. Plus, just about any HO scale car should work, regardless of brand. 

A new Hobby Lobby opened up near me that has the set, and with their 40% off coupon, I can get the set for $60. However, all my cars, extra track, and other accessories will come from Auto World directly, as HL's selection isn't all that great. 

The Artin set stopped working after only about a month.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

cody6268 said:


> It took a long time, but I've decided to go with the Auto World Dukes of Hazzard Curvehuggers set. Plus, just about any HO scale car should work, regardless of brand.
> 
> A new Hobby Lobby opened up near me that has the set, and with their 40% off coupon, I can get the set for $60. However, all my cars, extra track, and other accessories will come from Auto World directly, as HL's selection isn't all that great.
> 
> The Artin set stopped working after only about a month.


Tomy track is compatible with the Auto World track. So if you find a Tomy set no worries! It will work just fine. And any HO car will work on the track you have now. What region of Va. are you in?

I just got back into Slots last summer. I bought the Tomy 4 lane International set and it is a bargain for all the track you get. I have bought a bunch more though since then.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

cody6268 said:


> With the Artin set, it isn't expandable, although I could buy a double of the set and expand .
> 
> The Artin set has two loops (which to my knowledge, no racetrack has). I personally don't mind the type or racing.
> 
> I assembled the kit on the unused air hockey table in the basement.


****************************************************
FYI, AFX/Racemasters does have loops now. You have to go to their web site to buy them, I don't think any of the outlets carry them.

http://afxracing.com/products/loop-track

Have fun!
Charlie


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> Tomy track is compatible with the Auto World track. So if you find a Tomy set no worries! It will work just fine. And any HO car will work on the track you have now. What region of Va. are you in?
> 
> I just got back into Slots last summer. I bought the Tomy 4 lane International set and it is a bargain for all the track you get. I have bought a bunch more though since then.



Southwestern..


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

cody6268 said:


> Southwestern..


Is there any shops down that way? Some of those places will order pieces & cars for you. Usually slightly lower than you can get online. Also you will have to keep your eye on Hobby Lobby they will drop the prices on their slot stuff from time to time.


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> Is there any shops down that way? Some of those places will order pieces & cars for you. Usually slightly lower than you can get online. Also you will have to keep your eye on Hobby Lobby they will drop the prices on their slot stuff from time to time.


There are two, Apex Hobbies and Gizmo's Hobby. Both are mostly RC, however Gizmo's carries model trains as well. Most hobbyists around here are either RC (mostly planes), or model train enthusiasts.

I think I need to visit these stores. I'll need a rechargeable battery with charger (thing burns through 6 AA's like nothing else) and wheels (the normal ones aren't up to par) on my XMODS buggy.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Cody,
How far are you from Winston-Salem, NC. we have a great group of guys racing HO here in NC.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
W-S, NC


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

Rawafx said:


> Cody,
> How far are you from Winston-Salem, NC. we have a great group of guys racing HO here in NC.
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> ...


Two hours. I've been to Winston Salem a number of times before.


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

Dad gave me his old Tyco Dukes of Hazzard set with some extra spare parts and bodies to which I'll find chassis. It will need a LOT of cleaning, and some tracks are really rusty, that I might have to end up buying replacements off Ebay. Any cleaning tips?

I impulse bought an AW Mercury Cougar (dumbly, before I got a slot car set) which I'll use if the cars are broke.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Are you sure it is a Tyco set instead of the set that Ideal did of the Dukes Of Hazard? The Ideal cars were rather poor quality and hard to find parts for.
The next time you are coming to W-S just drop me a line at: [email protected] and maybe we can hook up and turn some laps.

Bob Weichbrodt
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

*Afx race sets*

Cody,

I have two complete Tomy AFX race sets that I would like to sell. If you are interested in expanding, send me a PM. Both are essentially brand new. One has not even been completely unpackaged. I'll make you a good deal on them.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

